# Virtual Pipe Organ console - how to build



## ovr

Hello! I am trying to build up a new VPO console. I have already some MIDI instruments, which I would like to reuse. While searching the Internet I have found the following device:

https://www.midi.org/articles-old/v...how-to-let-your-midi-devices-play-as-an-organ

I am not an expert in MIDI organs. Could you share your opinion? Thank you.


----------



## KenOC

There is an excellent but long-abandoned "pipe organ project" site here: http://www.scpop.de/ .

There are also samples, both MIDI and MP3. The project only supports Sound Canvas synths from Roland/Edirol, which are readily available used. The project will also likely support the current software versions:

https://www.rolandcloud.com/catalog/legendary/sound-canvas-va

With the old hardware synths, at least, the organ sound is tremendous.


----------



## twanguitar

Maybe have a look at:

http://www.pykett.org.uk/simple-console-virtual-pipe-organ.htm

There is also a good article there about choosing a VPO:

http://www.pykett.org.uk/choosing-a-virtual-pipe-organ.htm

Plus a huge number of other relevant info.


----------

